# Dog titles



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay everyone, Ive been perusing the pedigrees in the thread about the 1/2 siblings, and I cant for the life of me figure out the titles and stuff that surround the actual name of the dog..Can everyone enlighten me? Especially Quiz's pedigree has alot of stuff after his name..And what qualifies a dog as a Champion? Are the standards the same in America vs Canada (I noticed many dogs are both Am/Can Ch, I hope I guessed the meaning right?)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=186390&postcount=34


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm way too lazy to go through that whole thread and fish out specific titles listed in there, but I'll give you what I know:

Obedience Titles:
CD- Companion dog (novice level)
CDX- Companion Dog Excellent (open level)
UD- Utility Dog (utility level)
UDX- Utility Dog Excellent (to achieve this title the dog has to compete in Utility and Open, and achieve a qualifying score in both at the same trial.. something like 10 times)
OTCh- Obedience Trial Champion (I have no idea what it takes to get this title. I think it has to do with achieving High in Trial... the highest scoring dog)

Agility Titles 
NA- Novice Agility (standard)
NAJ- Novice Agility Jumpers
OA- Open Agility (standard)
OAJ- Open Agility Jumpers
AX- Agility Excellent (standard)
AXJ- Agility Excellent Jumpers
MX- Master Agility Excellent (standard)
MXJ- Master Agility Excellent Jumpers
MACH- Master Agility Champion

Hunting/Field Trials
WC- Working Certificate (GRCA)
WCX- Working Certificate Excellent (GRCA)
JH- Junior Hunter (AKC)
SH- Senior Hunter (AKC)
MH- Master Hunter (AKC)

I know nothing about Rally titles, so I can't help you there. Oh, one more thing you might be seeing is OS or OD (outstanding sire/outstanding dam). I've also seen SDHF (show dog hall of fame) and DDHF (dual dog hall of fame- for conformation and hunting). I know there's many more, but that's the extent of my knowledge. Hope it helps a little!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

You did a darn good job!! There are so many! Okay, so I have never shown a dog, so lemme toss some more out there, BIS (Best in Show?), BISS (??), CGC (canine good citizen?), UD, SRD, and then the dogs in this post must be rally?? 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=186759&postcount=37


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are the titles.....from the AKC site:

Prefix titles: http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm

Suffix titles: http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm?page=2

And then you'll also see "club" suffix titles. For Goldens they would be Hunt Club titles. (For Newfs, they're Working Dog Titles...like WD for Water Dog, WRD for Water Rescue Dog, etc)

In the AKC, here's what a dog needs to become a Conformation Champion:

Dogs must acquire 15 points, including 2 majors won under different judges and at least one point under a third different judge.


In the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) this is what a dog needs to become a Conformation Champion:

To become a Conformation Champion, your dog must earn at least 10 points under at least three different judges and have earned at least one 2-point win, either at the breed or group level.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The "other" titles on Quiz are agility titles from non-AKC organizations such as ASCA and NADAC. He also has a Working Trial title (the WCDex) and a Dock Jumping title (the SRD).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, and the U-CD before his name is his UKC Companion Dog (CD) obedience title. UKC titles are generally listed as prefix titles.


----------

